# Bar-B-Que Cabbage



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I just picked this up off another website, enjoy as seen fit. CF?

I thought I had shared this before but I couldn't find it when searching so here it is again. The infamous Bar-B-Que Cabbage!

1 Medium Size Cabbage 
1 Large Onion chopped (I prefer Vadalia) 
6 pieces of good smoked bacon (more if you just don't care!) 
Bar-b-que sauce (better if it's smoke flavored) 
3 chunks of butter (no sissy margarine either) 
Tin Foil 

Cook bacon and break into small pieces. Sautee onion in bacon grease (ohhh yeah). Mix bacon and onions and set aside. 

Make round support ring out of tin foil. Put the cabbage on the ring, stem facing up. Take a sharp knife and cut a cone shaped cavity into the core and throw away cone. Make the cone just big enough to cut out the core and leave space for filling. Brush outside of cabbage with bacon grease. (Ohhh yeah) Salt and pepper the inside and outside. Heavy on the pepper. Pour the bacon-onion mixture into the cone. Cover with plenty of BBQ sauce. Place chunks of butter on top of BBQ sauce. ohhh yeah 

Place on the grill with foil ring. Cook until squeezably soft or knife pokable. About 60 minutes. If it starts to burn on the outside, just cover it up with a piece of tinfoil. If you are cooking a large cabbage, put in directly over the fire for a while. You may have to add coals to keep things nice and hot.

Serves about 4 people. Cut into wedges.

ENJOY! This cabbage rocks! 
Make sure to wash down with plenty of adult beverages!

Just put on the grill.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had it at the deer lease minus the barbecue sauce and it is awesome. My buddy used Slap Yo Mama instead of salt/pepper.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ew-we, I'll bet that'l put some stink in your poot....WW


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Ew-we, I'll bet that'l put some stink in your poot....WW


Keeps the skeeters away :cheers:


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Around Salisbury, North Carolina they serve "Red Slaw" or Bar B Que Slaw with their Bar B Que. Same as our slaw except substitute their version of Bar B Que sauce for mayo/salad dressing. Then they put a big ol' spoon of it right on top of the pulled pork along with their Bar B Que sauce and make a sandwich out of the whole thing. It ain't that good, IMO. I'll take our 'que over any other 'que any day.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

When I do mine I core the cabbage out and pour picante sauce in it! then wrap it in foil and let her rip man these things are good!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've never tried this, but i love cabbage (i pan fried some last night), and this sounds delish. i'll have to try it the next time i cook steaks on the barby.

cabbage, bacon fat, butter, barbeque sauce ... how could that not be good? 

thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Another recipe is to cut out the core and place about 3 pickled jalapenos in the cabbage,wrap in foil, cook on the pit until tender. This goes great with a pot of pinto beans. This is best eaten at the deer camp or fishing cabin where one doesn't need to be too concerned about being mal-odorous.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I use to cook for benifits BBQ and we would always have some cabbage heads on stand by and if the crowd looked like you will not have enough bbq to go around we would throw a bunch of cabbage heads on the pit and serve them before the meat people would fill up on the cabbage. we did ours the same but sprinkle with cayene.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Try using this BBQ Sauce!

http://www.baconunwrapped.com/2008/05/smoky-bacon-barbecue-sauce.html


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks CF, will be doing this next I cook!


----------

